# car import duty



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

I read in a recent Cypriot based estate agents newsletter that Cyprus has agreed in principle to cease levying import duty on cars. Does anyone know if this is true and if so any details i.e. when it might happen, would it apply to expat imports etc.
If this is correct then presumably it would lead to a significant drop in Cyprus car prices.
Many thanks
Chris G


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

OOOh that would be interesting !!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

chrisgarner said:


> I read in a recent Cypriot based estate agents newsletter that Cyprus has agreed in principle to cease levying import duty on cars. Does anyone know if this is true and if so any details i.e. when it might happen, would it apply to expat imports etc.
> If this is correct then presumably it would lead to a significant drop in Cyprus car prices.
> Many thanks
> Chris G


The import duty has already been significantly reduced. A friend recently brought a ford focus c-max over and it cost just over 200eu in import duties I believe.
The duty varies according to the size of engine, emissions etc.
5 years ago we sold our car when we came over because the duty was going to be thousands, nowadays it would cost us a few hundred for the same vehicle.
I beleive that eventually the duty will be scrapped altogether for cars from EU countries.

Veronica


----------



## chrisgarner (Dec 1, 2008)

oh I didn't realise that veronica, I was under the impression that generally speaking import duty still added thousands to the cost of taking a car over - depending on size,emissions etc. very useful to know. thanks
Chris G


----------

